# I am recovered 100%



## Mansoor (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello Guys,
My name is mansoor im from pakistan age 24.
I was here on this website 2 years ago. FIRST OF ALL IM REALLY SORRY THAT AFTER MY RECOVERY I LEFT THIS PAGE INSTATNTLY. 
I've had both dp and dr 
It started with the panic attack in November 2015 and it was bad and you guys know it better. 
Making it Short 
After one year I felt better and better and Now I'm 110% better fine ok good and healthy 
I took the medicines after 7 months first 7 months were hell. 
I can advice you with time it will pass 
It is not permanent 
I used to think it will Never pass and I'm stuck in this 
But that is not true 
Let time heal it . 
Medicines that I took 
Pequit 25 my
Citalopram 0.5 my
And 
Nublis


----------



## cl1max (Apr 15, 2017)

Are you off all meds at this time?


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

Congrats! I'm happy to hear you healed from this


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi, the medication won't help you. Try like, getting as much fresh air as possible and eating as much as possible. try eating some meat. Maybe you are low on energy.


----------



## cl1max (Apr 15, 2017)

He said the medication helped him. He's 100% back to normal.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I dont think anybody (myself included) can class themselves as 100% recovered when they are relying on meds to keep them well...

Take away the medicine and watch what happens.....

Having said this daily meds are a small price to pay for relief from this f*****g hellish condition...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Another +1 for Atypical / SSRI low dose combo....


----------



## cl1max (Apr 15, 2017)

He says “took” so i assume he’s off them. But also he is from pakistan so english is probably not his first language.


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Mansoor said:


> ....
> And
> Nublis


Anyone know what Nublis is?


----------



## marc (Jun 17, 2016)

Good to heard you are recovered

what do mean by Citalopram 0.5 .. this med does not come with 0.5 mg ????

and what is Nublis ?


----------

